# Jordin Sparks comfortable with her curves



## -X- (Jun 1, 2007)

http://news.aol.com/entertainment/t...s-comfortable-in-her-own/20070530165409990001

Wanted to see if she had anything to say about what that lady said about her on fox news.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 1, 2007)

GO JORDIN!!  :wubu:


----------



## tinkerbell (Jun 2, 2007)

The article about her in People this week was great - she looked so pretty in her pictures!


----------



## kioewen (Jun 2, 2007)

Now, how much do you want to bet that if her career takes off, she will be on magazine covers announcing "Jordin Sparks: How she lost those [x number of] pounds" in a very short period of time...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 3, 2007)

kioewen said:


> Now, how much do you want to bet that if her career takes off, she will be on magazine covers announcing "Jordin Sparks: How she lost those [x number of] pounds" in a very short period of time...



It doesn't always happen like that. Don't count your chickens y'all!!


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 3, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> It doesn't always happen like that. Don't count your chickens y'all!!



Not always, but more often than not, sadly. I am sure Kelly Clarkson has had pressure put on her for losing weight. She was perfect and she has the most AWESOME voice of all the idols, IMHO.


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah just look at Jennifer Hudson. As curvy as she was in Dreamgirls, I just saw a headline in the tabloids saying she lost 30lbs. We have to pray that Jordan Sparks has the courage to resist this trend.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jun 3, 2007)

Chubbyadmirer86 said:


> Yeah just look at Jennifer Hudson. As curvy as she was in Dreamgirls, I just saw a headline in the tabloids saying she lost 30lbs. We have to pray that Jordan Sparks has the courage to resist this trend.



 
Jennifer Hudson had gained those 30 lbs to _play_ that part in Dreamgirls. So yeah, I can understand why she wanted to loose those 30 lbs. She had done an interview that I read, that she was at her ideal/happiest weight/size before she did the movie, but had to gain weight to play this role.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 3, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> Jennifer Hudson had gained those 30 lbs to _play_ that part in Dreamgirls. So yeah, I can understand why she wanted to loose those 30 lbs. She had done an interview that I read, that she was at her ideal/happiest weight/size before she did the movie, but had to gain weight to play this role.




HEY!! I forgot about that! America Ferrera did the same thing for her timeless classic. Hmmm.... So why the hell is everyone suddenly thinking it's wrong for these women to lose weight when the reality is they gained as part of their roles?


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Jun 3, 2007)

I didn't know that Jennifer Hudson had gained those 30 lbs. I thought she'd always been at that weight. That changes things alot.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 3, 2007)

oh yay, another not-fat girl on a magazine cover talking about how she's comfortable with being not-fat. how brave.
i mean she's a lovely girl and i wish her the best and all that, but...y'know. yawn.


----------



## PrettyLife (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah... just ridiculous. She doesn't look like a skeleton so my god... what a fat ass!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 3, 2007)

elle camino said:


> oh yay, another not-fat girl on a magazine cover talking about how she's comfortable with being not-fat. how brave.
> i mean she's a lovely girl and i wish her the best and all that, but...y'know. yawn.



Well you can't hate her for trying. Jordin is not fat, but she has curves. She should have every right to speak about this because not everyone that believes in Fat/Size Acceptance is fat. The same logic would mean that me being a thin Size/Fat Activist would be pointless, because I don't know how it is. I don't know about you, but sometimes my weight makes my activism even stronger. It shouldn't be stronger, but some people are so stupid they would rather listen to a skinny fuck like me talk about Acceptance and Equality than a larger person.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 3, 2007)

dude. list of things i did NOT say in that post:
1. that i hate this girl.
2. that she has no right to talk about her size. 

i'm ALL for ANYone talking about size acceptance. skinny, fat, neither, it's all good and it all helps. but pardon me if i'm not exactly moved to tears by a woman with a socially acceptable body being socially accepted.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 3, 2007)

elle camino said:


> dude. list of things i did NOT say in that post:
> 1. that i hate this girl.
> 2. that she has no right to talk about her size.
> 
> i'm ALL for ANYone talking about size acceptance. skinny, fat, neither, it's all good and it all helps. but pardon me if i'm not exactly moved to tears by a woman with a socially acceptable body being socially accepted.



1. I didn't exactly mean hate. Let's try "Knock." That's what I meant by that. You can't knock her for trying?  

Well her body isn't the most socially accepted, but it is more than yours for example. I recognize that she isn't fat, but MemeRoth isn't praising her.  Well.. Roth is psychotic, but I know some people actually do see Jordin as being "Fat."


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Jun 4, 2007)

Its a bit of a stretch to call Jordin Sparks fat. I was just looking at this picture of her: http://www.imdb.com/gallery/granitz...pg.html?path=pgallery&path_key=Sparks, Jordin. She is definitely thin, if not stick thin. The kinda people that call her fat prolly have there own self image problems.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 4, 2007)

Jordin Sparks 
I'm glad she's comfortable in her curves she's very pretty just needs some Vocal Traiining


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 4, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Jordin Sparks
> I'm glad she's comfortable in her curves she's very pretty just needs some Vocal Traiining



You ever listen to her sing? She doesn't need any voice lessons.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20040649,00.html



> These days, "I'm really comfortable in my own skin," Jordin says with her signature wide smile. "I learned that I'm not ever going to be a size 2. I would look so weird as a size 2. Somebody would blow and I would fall right over. It just wouldn't be healthy."


To some, Jordin is fat. To others, mostly people around here, she's far from it. I hadn't even thought of her as being fat until all of this hubbub started after she won. I think the point should be that no matter what size she is, there's absolutely nothing wrong with her....and she seems to know that, or be well on her way to knowing it. I personally think she is incredibly beautiful, both visually and vocally. I just hope some shallow producer doesn't decide to force her to see otherwise. 

I know that when I was 130-135 lbs at 18 and thought I was fat (yeah! I really, really did!) because other people told me I was (a guy I dated back then loved to call me "Thunder Thighs"), if someone like Jordin had come out as a role model, it would have helped me A LOT. So, no...to us, she doesn't look fat, but I'd be willing to bet that her confidence is helping someone out there who needs the boost. Just because her example might not fit into our own personal world doesn't mean she's not turning heads in the right direction...toward accepting people, regardless of size...even if that movement is minute, it is a change.


----------



## -X- (Jun 12, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20040649,00.html
> 
> 
> To some, Jordin is fat. To others, mostly people around here, she's far from it. I hadn't even thought of her as being fat until all of this hubbub started after she won. I think the point should be that no matter what size she is, there's absolutely nothing wrong with her....and she seems to know that, or be well on her way to knowing it. I personally think she is incredibly beautiful, both visually and vocally. I just hope some shallow producer doesn't decide to force her to see otherwise.
> ...



Took the words right out of my mouth. May not be moving to many people on here since we have this haven to continually come to, and accept ourselves for who we are, however to those who do not have a place such as this to go to, Jordin Sparks, Jennifer Hudson, Beth Ditto, Queen Latifah, etc. are that haven, or role models to them.


----------



## kioewen (Sep 15, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> HEY!! I forgot about that! America Ferrera did the same thing for her timeless classic. Hmmm.... So why the hell is everyone suddenly thinking it's wrong for these women to lose weight when the reality is they gained as part of their roles?


As established in another thread, NO, she did not. America Ferrera did NOT gain weight for Real Women Have Curves (although Jennifer Hudson did for Dreamgirls).

If you think otherwise, find a source. There aren't any.


----------



## psush_girl (Sep 17, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20040649,00.html
> 
> 
> To some, Jordin is fat. To others, mostly people around here, she's far from it. I hadn't even thought of her as being fat until all of this hubbub started after she won. I think the point should be that no matter what size she is, there's absolutely nothing wrong with her....and she seems to know that, or be well on her way to knowing it. I personally think she is incredibly beautiful, both visually and vocally. I just hope some shallow producer doesn't decide to force her to see otherwise.
> ...



amen!  

i never thought jordin was fat. i always thought she was hot and i admire her for coming out and saying what we all know: the key is being happy with yourself. once you can do that, it doesn't really matter what other ppl think....

hmmm...a lot of what i just said i need to say to myself over and over again because i'm not quite there. i'm getting there but it's a long and hard journey to erase years and years of societal conditioning. i'm sure you all know what i mean...

<3's


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 18, 2007)

kioewen said:


> As established in another thread, NO, she did not. America Ferrera did NOT gain weight for Real Women Have Curves (although Jennifer Hudson did for Dreamgirls).
> 
> If you think otherwise, find a source. There aren't any.



If you think it's valid to be negative about a person's weight loss: Find a source. There aren't any.


----------



## kioewen (Sep 20, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> If you think it's valid to be negative about a person's weight loss: Find a source. There aren't any.



Or, instead of dodging the point, you could simply admit that you made a false statement; in other words, that you were wrong.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 20, 2007)

-X- said:


> http://news.aol.com/entertainment/t...s-comfortable-in-her-own/20070530165409990001
> 
> Wanted to see if she had anything to say about what that lady said about her on fox news.



Who's Jordin Sparks?

Dennis


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 22, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Who's Jordin Sparks?
> 
> Dennis



She won the latest American Idol competition. She's 17, I think almost 18 now? 6 foot tall too.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 22, 2007)

kioewen said:


> Or, instead of dodging the point, you could simply admit that you made a false statement; in other words, that you were wrong.



Nope. You have nothing to dissprove my notion, and I have nothing to refute yours. Unless of course you want to admit that you find it ok to give negative feedback to people that lose weight as soon as it happens without analyzing. Well?


----------



## kioewen (Sep 22, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Nope. You have nothing to dissprove my notion, and I have nothing to refute yours.


Right. By that kind of logic, a person could make up any lie about anyone, and if they specifically havent' stated that they've never done it, "It could be true."

If you make an assertion about someone and present it as a fact, the burden is on you to back it up.

You're still trying to change the point. Keep trying, paper tiger.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 23, 2007)

kioewen said:


> Right. By that kind of logic, a person could make up any lie about anyone, and if they specifically havent' stated that they've never done it, "It could be true."
> 
> If you make an assertion about someone and present it as a fact, the burden is on you to back it up.
> 
> You're still trying to change the point. Keep trying, paper tiger.



You're doing the same by not answering my question, so get off of it with your childish insults. kthxbai.

I don't have the source on me, but I've heard it more than once before. My assertion of you does not need a source, and you haven't answered my question yet . Until you do: You haven't gotten anywhere.


----------



## kioewen (Sep 23, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I don't have the source on me, but I've heard it more than once before. My assertion of you does not need a source, and you haven't answered my question yet . Until you do: You haven't gotten anywhere.



Your question has nothing to do with the original point, which was: you repeatedly making a false statement that you can't back up (because it isn't true).

The reason you don't have a source is because there is no source.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 23, 2007)

kioewen said:


> Your question has nothing to do with the original point, which was: you repeatedly making a false statement that you can't back up (because it isn't true).
> 
> The reason you don't have a source is because there is no source.



No. It's because I don't have the source on me at the moment, and you still haven't answered my question. And by the logic you posted: Because you didn't find any sources, I didn't find any sources apparently, and thusly: You're attempting to make the decision for me, and you have nothing that proves that I don't have any sources.

There's no point in looking for it, because even if I do find it: You won't answer my question, and you'll continously try to get out of it. What card are you trying to pull again?

I'll take the moral route and stop replying to you. Being childish enough to call me a "Paper Tiger" is the cue to put the ignore button on, espeically when my own assertion about you goes unanswered as I am continously questioned. It's kind of sad that I have to hear this from someone that is likely to be older than me. Do you enjoy being childish?


----------



## kioewen (Sep 24, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> No. It's because I don't have the source on me at the moment, and you still haven't answered my question. And by the logic you posted: Because you didn't find any sources, I didn't find any sources apparently, and thusly: You're attempting to make the decision for me, and you have nothing that proves that I don't have any sources.
> 
> There's no point in looking for it, because even if I do find it: You won't answer my question, and you'll continously try to get out of it. What card are you trying to pull again?
> 
> I'll take the moral route and stop replying to you. Being childish enough to call me a "Paper Tiger" is the cue to put the ignore button on, espeically when my own assertion about you goes unanswered as I am continously questioned. It's kind of sad that I have to hear this from someone that is likely to be older than me. Do you enjoy being childish?



You don't have the source because there is no source, as your assertion was false. You won't find it, because it doesn't exit. No matter how you try to evade the topic, the point is simply this: You were wrong.

I never answered _your_ question because it was an attempt to change the subject, and to divert attention from the fact that you tried to pass off a falsehood as the truth. You were probably originally simply mistaken, and merely confused Jennifer Hudson's story with America Ferrera's, but instead of doing the adult thing and admitting you were wrong -- and thanking someone for correcting your error -- your ego got the better of you, and you tried to change the issue, again and again, by asking a question that's a matter of _opinion,_ whereas the original issue is a question of _fact_.

I called you "paper tiger" because you give yourself the tag _"tiger of size acceptance," _which smacks of conceit, and your refusal to admit your simple error increases my belief in your conceit.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 24, 2007)

kioewen said:


> You don't have the source because there is no source, as your assertion was false. You won't find it, because it doesn't exit. No matter how you try to evade the topic, the point is simply this: You were wrong.
> 
> I never answered _your_ question because it was an attempt to change the subject, and to divert attention from the fact that you tried to pass off a falsehood as the truth. You were probably originally simply mistaken, and merely confused Jennifer Hudson's story with America Ferrera's, but instead of doing the adult thing and admitting you were wrong -- and thanking someone for correcting your error -- your ego got the better of you, and you tried to change the issue, again and again, by asking a question that's a matter of _opinion,_ whereas the original issue is a question of _fact_.
> 
> I called you "paper tiger" because you give yourself the tag _"tiger of size acceptance," _which smacks of conceit, and your refusal to admit your simple error increases my belief in your conceit.




I said I don't have the source on me. I have heard it more than once. Just because I don't have the source with me does not mean it doesn't exist. I've watched the movie more than once, and I've watched her movies before: I know she's been big, and I know now she's lighter now. However, after thinking about the times I saw her before, and about really thinking that she might have gained for the role: I researched it sometime ago. I found a source, but the link is dead now.

You haven't dissproven me, and the fact remains: You have nothing to refute my assertion, you still haven't answered question (Yet you dodge it, and try to attack me because you think I'm dodging your statement), and you still have nothing to say.

As for my title: I've been here longer than you (I'm way more active too), and even if I never found a source for this in the first place ever in my life: This isn't a size acceptance issue, and you don't know anything about me to make a valid conclusion from my title. You don't know my age, you don't my views, you don't my preference, and you don't know who I am: Therefore your assertion about my title has no basis on anything. If anything at all, it's a proud display of you trying to prejudge someone you know nothing about (Isn't that bigotry?), and your own attempt at moving away from a point by an attempt at being insulting. 

This time I have my source right in front you: My own flesh and blood. That's something you can't refute, and while I'm not the god activist of size acceptance: I'm known online and offline for my views by many people, and for what've I done (Even though it's minimal in comparison to something such as this great board or the formation of NAAFA for example). What do you have? More attempts at attacking someone younger than you because you feel the need to proudly show your hubris? Or is it insecurity?

I know Jennifer Hudson gained weight for her role in Dream Girls. The world tuned into that, and the sources for that are still around. Real Women Have Curves has been around years: The links don't stay around forever, and I didn't get confused, especially due to the amount: Jennfier gained more weight for her role than 30 pounds.

Keep trying: If you want to get on my case because you think I'm getting off topic by asking that question (That you still haven't answered), it might be a good idea for you to stay on topic with assertions rather than attempting to berate me. It might makes things smoother. Until then: Maybe you should look for a source that says she didn't gain weight. Then you might be able to refute me.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Sep 28, 2007)

Jordin Sparks is not fat.Not even curvy.She is not plus sized or a BBW.NO WAAAY!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 28, 2007)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Jordin Sparks is not fat.Not even curvy.She is not plus sized or a BBW.NO WAAAY!



Ah come on gal!!! You've got at least say she's got some curves!  

Please Megan?!?!?!? PWETTY PWEEEEEEEASSEEE!??!?!?!?  
Just messing with you.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok! A bit, but she is not big.The way the media portrays her it's like she is 300 lbs!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 29, 2007)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Ok! A bit, but she is not big.The way the media portrays her it's like she is 300 lbs!



OK! I agree with that! THANK YOU!


----------



## kioewen (Sep 30, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I'll take the moral route and stop replying to you.



Promises, promises.

You keep saying "You've heard it." Where? When? From sources that you claim to exist, but don't? Consider well that you simply imagined it.

Your logic is ridiculous. You could make up any claim about anyone, and then if someone hasn't specifically been quoted as denying it, you could say, _"Well, it might be true. Just because I don't have the source doesn't mean it isn't true."_

You could claim _"Al Gore is part of a dog-fighting ring,"_ and then, when people point out, _"No he isn't,"_ you could say, _"Well, find me a quote where he's specifically stated that the *isn't* part of a dog-fighting ring. I can't prove it, but it might be true."_

The National Equirer has standards like that.

You made a false statement, and the burden is on you to confirm it.

Stay on point, rather than dishing out your activist resume.


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 30, 2007)

Give her a token "real woman" movie role before Hollywood sez "Okay girl, time to get srs and shrink."

J-Hud Part II


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 30, 2007)

kioewen said:


> Promises, promises.
> 
> You keep saying "You've heard it." Where? When? From sources that you claim to exist, but don't? Consider well that you simply imagined it.
> 
> ...



You can claim that it isn't true, but you have nothing to back up your own claim. The point is, if you challenge a person's statement: Refute what they're trying to say. Stop bitching because you can't. All you can say is "It's not true," and again: You don't know of my sources, and you don't know about me, so stop trying to pull that line. I didn't make any mistakes, and you wouldn't know if I did or not, because not only do you not have control or observation over my brain: You don't know anything about me. That's just like you reading one of my several blogs, and considering me poor at what I do, when you still don't know me. 

You have problems with prejudging others, and it's getting really old. This goes beyond this issue, because I've seen you move on to my blogs after you realized you don't really know me: How about you admit that? Is it going to crush your pride?

People on here usually kindly ask if they are interested about something, but you simply replied with "As stated in another thread..." That has no backing on anything. You need something to attack my point, and until you do: You're just going to continously try and insult what you consider to be my weak logic. Your own logic is weak, because until you refute me with something that says she didn't: You're just going to continue to trip over your words.

Promises Promises? How about you fufill what I asked you, by finding something that refutes me? Well?

It doesn't matter how much you've tried: You have nothing to get in the way of what I've said, and until you do: You're going to be stuck at a stalemate as you have before. *You don't know of my statements, you don't know of my sources, and you don't know me.* 

And you still haven't answered my question.

As Eric Cartman once said: "You can say you're leader of earth until your ass bleeds, but it doesn't make it true!" (And vice versa including me)

Try coming up with a source that says that she didn't, and maybe then I'll go "Ok. I was wrong."

This isn't about me: It's about you issuing a challenge. You haven't met the challenge, by attacking my point.

Now I'm not replying to you, because it's obvious that you have nothing to bring to the table that may refute what I've said.

Unless you want me to ignore your idiocy: PM me with a source, or deal with the fact that you haven't done anything. The choice is yours.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 30, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> Give her a token "real woman" movie role before Hollywood sez "Okay girl, time to get srs and shrink."
> 
> J-Hud Part II



LOL! Dan: You're crazy, and you kick ass.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been watching this thread for a while now, and I'd just like to note that while I'm not positive myself, I do back Blaze. He's got a good head on his shoulders, he's trustworthy, and he's done more with his posts than just piss people off.


----------



## Rubybbw (Sep 30, 2007)

-X- said:


> http://news.aol.com/entertainment/t...s-comfortable-in-her-own/20070530165409990001
> 
> Wanted to see if she had anything to say about what that lady said about her on fox news.



That "LADY" needs help in the humanity department.


----------



## troubadours (Sep 30, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I've been watching this thread for a while now, and I'd just like to note that while I'm not positive myself, I do back Blaze. He's got a good head on his shoulders, he's trustworthy, and he's done more with his posts than just piss people off.




i always back blaze


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the support guys, but it's not important. I'm squashing it. I won't come back to this thread.


----------



## Waxwing (Oct 3, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Thanks for the support guys, but it's not important. I'm squashing it. I won't come back to this thread.



Crap what did I miss? I heart Jon Blaze.

PS: I admit to having no idea who Jordin Sparks is.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 3, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Crap what did I miss? I heart Jon Blaze.
> 
> PS: I admit to having no idea who Jordin Sparks is.



American idol winner lady with curves, that is 6 foot tall. 


SEXY TALL WOMAN! *Swoons*  :wubu: 
</Swooning>


It's Waxy!!!! *Swoons*:wubu: 
</Swooning Again>


----------



## Waxwing (Oct 3, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> American idol winner lady with curves, that is 6 foot tall.
> 
> 
> SEXY TALL WOMAN! *Swoons*  :wubu:
> ...



YAY for love! :wubu: 

I looked her up and she is gorgeous. And I second that she isn't big. Well, I mean she is BIG. She's towering. But that is not a fat girl.


----------

